
Clever (YC S12) Gives Schools a Way to Manage Data Flow to Apps - templaedhel
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/technology/personaltech/clever-a-software-service-gives-schools-a-way-to-manage-data-flow-to-apps.html#hn=2
======
schimmy_changa
Full list of apps is here, there wasn't a good link in the article:
[https://clever.com/schools/partners](https://clever.com/schools/partners)

------
dang
It's against the rules to delete and repost the same article. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

